# What is the best Canon camera for macro photography?



## Titocummings (May 17, 2011)

I love macro photography, not of flowers though, of bugs, objects,  colorful things, basically anything that has small details, and i need a  good camera that will allow me to get amazing pictures. I'm looking to  buy from Canon or Nikon mainly, but if there are any other brands that  have good macro cameras, could you give me some? It'd help out so much!
Somanabolic Muscle Maximizer


----------



## orionmystery (May 17, 2011)

There is no macro camera, only macro lenses. Any DSLR will do just fine. Mine is a 40D.


----------



## AaronCz (May 17, 2011)

basically any DSLR
you just have to have a macro lens, or do the revers lens technique on your stock lens


----------



## usayit (May 17, 2011)

The discussion should be the macro lens...

then....

The Lighting

then...

Tripod

then..

Camera.


You can pretty much use any DSLR to take macro.   Find the macro lens  you like then buy the camera that fits it.   A good step is a budget.


----------

